# Help coding - How do i code a takedown



## Earnose (Nov 8, 2010)

How do i code a takedown of a paramedian forehead flap?

Patient seen post paramedian forehead flap right nasel sidewall and ala.
Paramedian flap was taken down the graft and the right nasel ala and nasel sidewall were debrided and defatted giving a nice closure.
Forehead aspect of the paramedian flap was addressed dbrided down and defatted and primary closure.

That is a little of his dictation.  

Thank you


----------



## cgallimore (Nov 12, 2010)

Based on the dictation you provided, look at CPT 15630. This code reports the final stage of a two stage procedure.  

Thanks,


----------



## Earnose (Nov 19, 2010)

Thank you that is what i ended up using.


----------

